# Multi-Stone Hand Sharpener System



## pops6927 (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67_73&products_id=159








Model: IM313
Manufactured by: Norton
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=67_73

(page with replacement stones)

Butcher Packer carries these multi stone hand sharpening sets and are the defacto standard for meatcutters everywhere.  It comes with 3 replaceable stones: coarse, medium and fine on a rotating triangular deck and a well that holds honing oil (comes with it too).  As you rotate the stone set from coarse to medium to fine it continually bathes the stones in the honing oil making them instantly ready to get down to sharpening your knives.   The unit sits sturdily on your table or block, with rubber bottom resisting movement while you sharpen all your knives; you just have to realize you don't want to tip it lest you spill the oil in the well so you normally keep it on a lower shelf ready to be lifted up and put to work!

They also sell the three replacement stones for it also, should you already have one and need to replace one or more stones.  Price is reasonable for the entire unit.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 25, 2011)

Norton also makes a home version of this for 40 buck less..

http://www.cookswarehouse.com/norton-professional-tri-stone-sharpening-system-white.html  

The IM200 Professional Tri Stone Sharpening System is a household version of Norton's IM313 sharpener which has been the sharpening standard for professional chefs for over 80 years.   

 I am lazy about sharpening my Wusthofs   ... I have a Chefs Choice 2 stage electric..works great.

  Craig


----------



## roller (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought a 3 stone sharpner at a garage sale a month ago for 2 bucks...its good ! I like sharpening knives its very relaxing...


----------

